# The illusive Ultramarines Symbol



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay, so I'm terrible at freehand painting. Does anyone know of anywhere you can get hold of a Stencil with chapter/squad insignias on? Specifically things like one or more sizes of the Ultramarines 'U' perhaps some roman numerals and Space marine squad markings.

Attatched is a poorly painte Smurf for your viewing pleasure (because I know everyone loves a good Smurf around here :biggrin

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Moxsis (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Bayonet, I dont know where you can get a hold of anything like that, but I thought I would pop in and give something that works for me. Masking tape. Lay out of big peice of it and start cutting with you razor untill you make one your proud of, cut out a square aroud it and stick it on. Paint over it and let it dry for awhile. Peal it off and Shazzzam!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

space marine decal sheet?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If you go looking for a stencil of the Greek Symbol Omega (the UM symbol is just an upside down Omega symbol after all) then you won't go far wrong- when I return I'll try and find a link to somewhere that sells them or something.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I recommend plasticard. It's cheap, and one sheet will last for three squads if you're lucky.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I seriously suggest you try painting the symbol out on some paper or card, after an hour you will be able to free hand them east im sure, just thin your paints to help brush control.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> space marine decal sheet?


That or you can dish out the money and go for the shoulder pads or etched brass:

*Ultramarines*

*Tactical squad 1*

*Tactical squad 2*

*Assault squad*

*Etched Brass from Forge World* (more for tanks, but it has some cool ones you can use for banners and other stuff too.)

Funny, no devastator shoulder pads from GW... huh.

But, the waterslide transfers are the cheapest way to go about it. The Assault on Black Reach transfers have a good selection or symbols and such.


----------



## Jack O' Diamonds (Jun 23, 2010)

Surely you could print out an Ultra symbol and then cut it out from the sheet with a sharp knife? Lo and behold, your stencil is done. It has the benefit that you can customise the size.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for everyones contribution - In the end I've free handed the sh!t out of these bad boys 

Doesn't look perfect, but not too bad either. Easier than I thought anyway!

Thanks again

Bayonet


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

now all we need is some picture to prove it !haha


----------

